# Have I been doing it wrong for the last 40 years?



## Rags (Mar 25, 2015)

First, I need to explain that even after 40 years I still think of myself as a beginner! I knit all the time, but only simple projects. After reading recent postings on this site I think I may have been knitting incorrectly all these years. I knit by inserting the right hand needle into the back of the loop on the left needle, not the front. The finished projects look pretty good to me but I need to clarify, do I really know how to knit??? Regardless, I'm a happy knitter!!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

It doesn't matter.
Front loop>stitch slants one way; back loop>stitch slants the other way. I've done one row of each to get a herringbone effect. :sm09:


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

If you are knotting yarn - you are knitting !! don't worry about how others do it


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Rags said:


> First, I need to explain that even after 40 years I still think of myself as a beginner! I knit all the time, but only simple projects. After reading recent postings on this site I think I may have been knitting incorrectly all these years. I knit by inserting the right hand needle into the back of the loop on the left needle, not the front. The finished projects look pretty good to me but I need to clarify, do I really know how to knit??? Regardless, I'm a happy knitter!!


KNIT ON!! If it works and you are happy with the results that is all that matters.

There are as many methods as there are knitters ---
:sm01: :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

I believe that you aren't wrong. 
We all knit differently. 
Sometimes I knit the same as you. Other times I knit the other way.
Free will.


----------



## Jill Evans (Aug 29, 2014)

I knit into the back of the stitch on the left hand needle when I do a rib (especially on cardigans jumpers etc) gives it a neater finish I think. When I do stocking stich I do knit into the front of the stitch. We all have different ways of doing things so keep on doing what you have been doing.


----------



## Rags (Mar 25, 2015)

I feel better now!! Love to all my knitting friends!!


----------



## Momentum03 (Mar 7, 2014)

You are not alone! I do this as well, simply because I learned it that way from another knitter. When I joined a knitting group, the gals were amazed that my stocking net stitch was just as neat as their's. I have never had any difficulty and it seems that it is faster for me.
Consider your knitting original and continue to enjoy what you do!


----------



## Rags (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for the info! I felt silly even asking! Knitters are the best!!


----------



## Sewsyourmom 51 (Jun 5, 2013)

There is no wrong way to knit! I also knit that way on flat projects. The way I do a purl stitch causes the orientation of my reverse side knit stitches to be back leg forward (is how I think of them). This style of knitting is called continental combined I think, I picked that up here on KP! If I'm working in the round I knit into the front leg. I think of it as the way of least resistance since that is the easiest way. If this is the way you form your knits and purls then I think you deserve a big ????! For years I avoided stockinet stitch (knit every row when working flat) because it was harder to get the needle into the back leg until I figured out to use the front or leading leg! In my opinion the continental purl stitch looks very awkward the way it is usually shown. I always recommend Continental Combined since almost everything is available on YouTube! Keep on knitting I learned when I was 10, that was 55 years ago now! I can't believe it actually!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

There are no right or wrong ways! I knit differently than my mom.....and the same lovely lady taught us both! As long as you're happy with it, it's just right for you!????


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

I think you're doing it right as long as it's consistent, and you like the way it looks. If you were doing front 3or 4 times, then back once or twice, then front again , and you got a wonky looking fabric, and you didn't mean to do it that way , well, that's different.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Your question (and the answers received) made me think--might be an interesting difference, and worth trying for a project. Thanks for "suggesting" it.


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

A couple of very experienced knitters said I knit 'differently' which I said 'You mean incorrectly. ' Both said no just not traditional but it works. So keep knitting.


----------



## Rags (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm still a beginner after 40 years - but thanks to knitting buddies like you, I'm learning every day!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

You can absolutely knit however you want and what is comfortable for you. If you want to know the difference, read this --
http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingglossary/g/knit_thru_back.htm

Some patterns with cables are specific about twisted stitches to produce a crisp line of vertical rows.


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

I have always knitted that way too, that was how my Mum taught me. :sm08:


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

Sarah Chana said:


> It doesn't matter.
> Front loop>stitch slants one way; back loop>stitch slants the other way. I've done one row of each to get a herringbone effect. :sm09:


I've done the same when using a really twisty yarn. It keeps the finished fabric from twisting.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

I knit your way for many years. I taught myself when I was a teen. My Mother and Grandmother were knitters, but neither one knew how to teach a left-hander. So I found a book and looked at pictures. I have since taught myself to knit through the front of a knit stitch. I don't have to change pattern instructions any more. My stitches lean the way they are supposed to now, when knitting two together. I chuckle now; the fabric of my first sweater looked like the herring bone stitch. But hey, it was warm, and it was blue!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Rags said:


> First, I need to explain that even after 40 years I still think of myself as a beginner! I knit all the time, but only simple projects. After reading recent postings on this site I think I may have been knitting incorrectly all these years. I knit by inserting the right hand needle into the back of the loop on the left needle, not the front. The finished projects look pretty good to me but I need to clarify, do I really know how to knit??? Regardless, I'm a happy knitter!!


That's how I've always done it. I mostly crochet now but used to do a lot of knitting.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Here's the litmus test. Do you like what you do? Do you make things you like and are useful or pretty? If the answer is yes, you're a knitter. There's no 'correct' way to do knitting. Only the way that works and a way that doesn't. Have fun. Make stuff.


----------



## LisePB (Feb 19, 2011)

I was told many years ago that knitting that way was the European way and in ribbings it is beautiful, a different finish.


----------



## Rags (Mar 25, 2015)

I love knitting.....whether I'm doing it right or wrong! Thanks for all your feedback!!


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

If you are happy with the end results, than keep on doing it your way! The most I'm
Organs thing is that it makes you happy.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

I never tried doing a project knitting that way before. Now I have a new method to try. Thank you.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

yes yes yes, love tht u do simple thinngsss, I ve told here why I do that and knitted abouut 66 yrs.
hope to the winter again, Slow now, age and stroke. but still love it.


ompuff said:


> KNIT ON!! If it works and you are happy with the res ults that is all that matters.
> 
> There are as many methods as there are knitters ---
> :sm01: :sm02:  :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Rags (Mar 25, 2015)

So good to know! I'd be lost without my knitting - it keeps me sane!


----------



## louisevl (Jan 2, 2013)

There are not knitting or crochet police.


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

I didn't know there was an alternative until I joined a knitting group and was fascinated watching the other knitters.I was taught to go to the front, I see others go to the back. I agree with the other posts, do what you are comfortable with, you are doing nothing wrong.


----------



## Rags (Mar 25, 2015)

Well, if there was a knitting police, I'd have been arrested long ago!


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Let's hear it for NO knitting police! Hip Hip Hooray!


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

Rags said:


> First, I need to explain that even after 40 years I still think of myself as a beginner! I knit all the time, but only simple projects. After reading recent postings on this site I think I may have been knitting incorrectly all these years. I knit by inserting the right hand needle into the back of the loop on the left needle, not the front. The finished projects look pretty good to me but I need to clarify, do I really know how to knit??? Regardless, I'm a happy knitter!!


If it looks good to you, and you're happy with the results, you're doing it right!

There is a difference between inserting the needle in the front or back of the stitch, though. 
Rather than explaining it in words, get some (worsted, dk) yarn and needles one or two sizes larger than you would normally use for that yarn. You only need to cast on 5 or 6 stitches. Knit a few rows, then on the next row, knit half the stitches inserting the needle in the back of the loop, the other half in the front of the loop. 
Leave the stitches on the needle, stretch the knitted part just a bit, and you can see the difference between the two stitches. 
Next do 3 or 4 rows using all the back part of the loops, then 3 or 4 rows using all the front part of the loops.
Again, stretch slightly with your fingers and look at the difference.
Now make up your mind whether you want to make the effort to change your habit, or keep on doing what you are, or sometimes use both methods in the same piece.
It really is up to you as long as you are happy with the results!


----------



## Rags (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks! I'll give it a try!


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Rags said:


> First, I need to explain that even after 40 years I still think of myself as a beginner! I knit all the time, but only simple projects. After reading recent postings on this site I think I may have been knitting incorrectly all these years. I knit by inserting the right hand needle into the back of the loop on the left needle, not the front. The finished projects look pretty good to me but I need to clarify, do I really know how to knit??? Regardless, I'm a happy knitter!!


NO, you are not doing it wrong, just differently.
You are knitting in Combined Continental style (the way I learned) which is almost the same as Eastern European style. YouTube has a lot of videos on these styles of knitting. 
One thing to remember is you will need to swap k2tog and ssk to get them leaning in the correct direction on a shawl. Feel free to PM me if you have (simple) questions about this.
I'm no expert, either.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Rags said:


> I knit by inserting the right hand needle into the back of the loop on the left needle, not the front.


That's the way I knit, too! I taught myself to knit over 40 years ago.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

Clancy P said:


> NO, you are not doing it wrong, just differently.
> You are knitting in Combined Continental style (the way I learned) which is almost the same as Eastern European style. YouTube has a lot of videos on these styles of knitting.
> One thing to remember is you will need to swap k2tog and ssk to get them leaning in the correct direction on a shawl. Feel free to PM me if you have (simple) questions about this.
> I'm no expert, either.


Clancy, this made me think: 
When I knit, I insert my right hand needle into the front part of the next stitch, because it is the part nearest the right hand needle. I then wrap the yarn around the needle moving under the tip of the needle to the left, then up, then over the tip of the needle to the right, then pull the yarn through the stitch and slide it off the left hand needle.
Occasionally, especially when I'm working a ribbed cuff for sleeves, bottom of sweater or button band, I will insert to needle into the back part of the stitch in order to deliberately twist the stitch and so get a ribbing that's a bit more stretchy.

Now I wonder: When you knit, once your right hand needle is inserted into the back part of a stitch, do you move the yarn over the tip of the needle to the left, then down, then under the tip of the needle to the right and finally pull the thread through the stitch? 
If that is the case, it makes perfect sense to poke the RH needle into the back part of the stitch.
And indeed, it is not wrong, just different. 
After 40 years of knitting, I wouldn't bother to try and work the same way others do.
And I still maintain, if you're comfortable working the way you do, and you're happy with the results, you're doing it right!!!


----------



## Rags (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks so much for the feedback!


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

There is no wrong way. If it works for you, it's right.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

EstherOne said:


> Clancy, this made me think:
> When I knit, I insert my right hand needle into the front part of the next stitch, because it is the part nearest the right hand needle. I then wrap the yarn around the needle moving under the tip of the needle to the left, then up, then over the tip of the needle to the right, then pull the yarn through the stitch and slide it off the left hand needle.
> Occasionally, especially when I'm working a ribbed cuff for sleeves, bottom of sweater or button band, I will insert to needle into the back part of the stitch in order to deliberately twist the stitch and so get a ribbing that's a bit more stretchy.
> 
> ...


That's the way I do it. 
I don't know if this link will work, but I found a good resource at 
http://anniemodesitt.com


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't think you are wrong either. Whatever works for you, do it. As long as things remain consistent in the piece, it all looks as if you meant to do it that way.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Sine said:


> That's the way I knit, too! I taught myself to knit over 40 years ago.


This is the way I taught myself with a book 47 years ago.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Rags said:


> First, I need to explain that even after 40 years I still think of myself as a beginner! I knit all the time, but only simple projects. After reading recent postings on this site I think I may have been knitting incorrectly all these years. I knit by inserting the right hand needle into the back of the loop on the left needle, not the front. The finished projects look pretty good to me but I need to clarify, do I really know how to knit??? Regardless, I'm a happy knitter!!


This has been running around in my head all day. What do you do when the pattern states to knit in the back of the stitch??


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

If it works for you and you like it - well - keep doing it.


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Like me, I think you're knitting in the "Russian Technique!" Going from right to left, I insert the right needle into the back loop for a knit stitch; and going again, from right to left, I insert the right needle into the front of the loop for a purl stitch..............untwisted loops, faster to knit, minimum movement of hands! True - upon occasion, I do have to revert to a different angle to create special stitches - but for plain Knit and Purl, the Russian Technique couldn't be faster or easier!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Jill Evans said:


> I knit into the back of the stitch on the left hand needle when I do a rib (especially on cardigans jumpers etc) gives it a neater finish I think. When I do stocking stich I do knit into the front of the stitch. We all have different ways of doing things so keep on doing what you have been doing.


I, too, always knit into the back of a knit stich when doing ribbing. It does make it firmer yet stretchy.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

There are no knitting police. There no 'right' or 'wrong' way. If your finished product looks like knitting, and pleases you, that's all you need to know.


----------



## Rags (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks all! Appreciate you taking the time to clarify!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Sarah Chana said:


> It doesn't matter.
> Front loop>stitch slants one way; back loop>stitch slants the other way. I've done one row of each to get a herringbone effect. :sm09:


Very interesting! I have got to try this method. I so love everything I've loved from KP members, thanks!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So? That is the way I learned to knit. Worked for me. It depends on whether you wrap the yarn front to back or back to front. One way will twist your stitch, the other one won't.

You definitely know how to knit though. Trust your instincts.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

marilyngf said:


> This has been running around in my head all day. What do you do when the pattern states to knit in the back of the stitch??


I knit into the front of the stitch.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

Rags said:


> First, I need to explain that even after 40 years I still think of myself as a beginner! I knit all the time, but only simple projects. After reading recent postings on this site I think I may have been knitting incorrectly all these years. I knit by inserting the right hand needle into the back of the loop on the left needle, not the front. The finished projects look pretty good to me but I need to clarify, do I really know how to knit??? Regardless, I'm a happy knitter!!


You are not knitting the "wrong" way but a "different" way.
Your knitting may end up looking exactly the same as mine, knitting into the front loop, if you pass the yarn around the needle in the opposite way to me.
I pass the yarn in an anti-clockwise direction, under the tip of the needle then upwards between the needles.
This keeps the front loop of the stitch nearest to the tip of the left hand needle.
If you happen to pass the yarn in a clock-wise direction, the back loop of the stitch will be nearest the point of the needle.
You may find it will also depend on whether you are knitting flat and turning at the end of each row or in a circle with no turning.
Remember, knitting is an optical illusion because when you turn your work, the stitches you you know were Knit on the previous row now look like purl.
Just keep on with what you have been doing for 40yrs because you only have to please yourself.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## Kaitlyn25 (Dec 30, 2013)

I tell my friends I knit for if they don't like it I'll keep it!  they don't complain they normally don't see my "designer embellishments".


----------



## maurnie (Jul 30, 2012)

I knit that way too as my have a better tension than the other way.


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

The first sweater I made over 55 yo ago I did like you do. I then learned to do it from the front. It does look good either way.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Knitting through the back loop was how I was taught 50 some years ago. I switched to knitting in the front loop when I started reading knitting books.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

if you're happy, keep it up!


----------



## Ochosi (Nov 16, 2014)

Hmm, there are standard definitions for various stitches. If you wish to knit published patterns and get the result shown then you need to know what these are. Western definition of the knit stitch is to insert the right needle through the right hand leg of the stitch from left to right. 

Stockinette stitch knit flat is knit on the "right" side and purl on the reverse. 

If you enjoy what you do, carry on. If you wish to teach or publish, knowledge of the standard definitions are necessary.


----------



## xstitcher55 (Feb 25, 2015)

I took a class from Patty Lyons on alternative methods and styles of knitting. She calls what you do eastern knitting as opposed to western knitting when you go through the front loop. As long as you don't twist your stitches you are fine. I found out I was a combination knitter back loop knit, front loop purl, so I was prone to twist stitches. Now I switched to western. I too am a 40 year beginner.


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

All great ideas to try something different and see how it looks..


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

As long as you are consistent and the project turns out well, what more can you ask for. Knit however is comfortable to you.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

There is no right or wrong way to knitting, there are personal ways or styles, continental, or whatever they call it. In my opinion it all depends in how you learned it and the comfort level that you found, so knit on and enjoy it. I have also been knitting for years, and find that I still learn new techiques or tips, but how I hold my kneedles and run my stiches is my own way and I could do it in the dark from repetition.


----------



## Rosalie May (Oct 3, 2014)

Rags said:


> First, I need to explain that even after 40 years I still think of myself as a beginner! I knit all the time, but only simple projects. After reading recent postings on this site I think I may have been knitting incorrectly all these years. I knit by inserting the right hand needle into the back of the loop on the left needle, not the front. The finished projects look pretty good to me but I need to clarify, do I really know how to knit??? Regardless, I'm a happy knitter!!


When I teach someone to crochet, I tell them if they are a bit unsure about how to proceed with something, do it and if it looks o.k. just continue to do it the same way. The trick is to always be consistant, and it will come out just fine. Doing it one way and then changing partway through causes a problem. Sounds like you have been just fine all these years.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

ompuff said:


> KNIT ON!! If it works and you are happy with the results that is all that matters.
> 
> There are as many methods as there are knitters ---
> :sm01: :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


Agree!


----------



## snowmannut (Apr 17, 2014)

I know I crochet backwards, but the finished product looks fine and no one complains


----------



## Wadaknox (Jan 2, 2016)

As long as you are consistent, there is nothing wrong. Knitting to the back actually gives a better look, you are knitting definitely well. Keep going!


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

I thought my knitting method was different and possibly wrong until KP taught me it is called continental combined.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Isn't this just the greatest site?


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

Your way is just fine. I always say whatever works. I appreciate when my fellow knitters show me a different way of doing a stitch. I have been knitting about 40 years but it seems there is always so much more to learn.


----------



## emm324ca (Jul 31, 2016)

As long as your stitches aren't twisted. You should be good to go ????. It
took me awhile to realize I was doing it and then I had learn to do it correctly.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

As long as it makes you happy to knit your way, that is all that matters! I knit into the front loops and still find the P2TOGTBL the hardest stitch to execute! I can knit into the back loop without a problem. Go figure!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

If it works, don't fix it.


----------



## Lookingglass18 (Dec 14, 2015)

You're creating a twisted stitch which, as others have pointed out, will produce a lovely fabric, as long as it's done consistently.


----------



## sailgal (Jul 25, 2016)

What a wonderful group of supporters you all are! I'm so pleased that I joined!


----------



## sharonh46 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi, I do that too. I have a big problem with "rowing out" when doing stockinette stitch and that helps tremendously for some reason. The only problem is with special stitches - I may need to occasionally turn the stitch the "correct" way on the needle for it to look right. As long as you are consistent with the way you do your stitches it looks fine either way.


----------



## Lorane (Jul 3, 2016)

I love all the encouragement you're receiving on this site. I take it in & it gives me confidence that I too can be proud of my knitting even if at times I'm not doing it the "right" way. The point is I do it and so do you. 
Yay, knitting paradise! You people rock!!!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

This is a great thread. We are all different. I believe if you enjoy the process and like your outcomes that is what matters.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Whatever works for you.


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

Sarah Chana said:


> It doesn't matter.
> Front loop>stitch slants one way; back loop>stitch slants the other way. I've done one row of each to get a herringbone effect. :sm09:


Interesting never thought to try this before
easy way to make a herringbone effect
Thank you for sharing

Kat


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You knit Norther European style. Look it up on Youtube. No mater how you knit if it gets the job done then it is the right way.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

I was taught combination knitting, but I did learn years later the more traditional method. Combination is fabulous when doing stockinette stitch because you use the same amount of yarn for knit stitches and purl stitches. Annie Modesitt has popularized the method.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

I taught myself to knit when I was about 8 and that's the way I did it as well. Years later my grandmother asked me why I always knitted into the back loop and introduced me to the front loop. If you prefer the back loop then by all means, go for it! The only times you will have a problem is when a pattern calls for both stitches and picking up dropped stitches (just a wee bit harder).


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Well if that is the case, so have I. I am also one who after inserting the right needle into the left I hold them both with the left and flip the yarn with the right. My mother taught me but she always just used her finger and seemed to run along faster but I could never get the hang of that.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

To each his own. I can't see that it makes any difference as long as you are happy with the results.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

marilyngf said:


> This has been running around in my head all day. What do you do when the pattern states to knit in the back of the stitch??


This is also my question. TBL sts would take more gymnastics than usual.

Backing up a bit, I don't think it was made clear if the op's sts are mounted on the non-working needle as to have the 'leading leg' toward the back or front of the needle.
If it's already toward the back then working into the back leg will not produce a twisted st. 
The purling will also need adaptation in that case along w/all of the tel st directions.

Also, the sts being crossed at their bases, the fabric does't have the same amount of stretch. This could be used to advantage - or not.

On the whole, unless one limits their work to Garter or Stockinette it would be easier to work w/the sts mounted toward the fronting/the leading leg.


----------



## WestieMom2 (Jul 2, 2013)

If you hold you working yarn in your left hand while knitting I believe that method is called a combined Continental. It's exactly the way I was taught as a child by a European woman. If you research the various methods, this one is often said to be very fast and the purl stitch is a breeze to do. Knit on!!!


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

njbetsy said:


> Combination is fabulous when doing stockinette stitch because you use the same amount of yarn for knit stitches and purl stitches.


I'm going to have to experiment - I never thought about differing lengths of yarn used in all knit or all purl rows. I have to assume that it's meant between knit & purls in the same row? That there's bit of extra yarn used when pulling the yarn between the needles after a knit to work a purl.....
I tend to hold the yarn a bit more firmly in this instance to avoid looser purled sts.


----------



## Rags (Mar 25, 2015)

Can't agree more! This site is wonderful and the folks that take the time to respond are so kind and helpful!


----------



## FarmerJo (Feb 11, 2013)

I too am a back of the stitch knitter for the past 40+ years. Except when I learned I was doing it wrong, I tried to change but too late. Back of stitch is easier than front except in garter stitches, which is the only time I do it right. I wasn't sure how to handle directions that specified through back loop, but I finally decided to use the front loop on those occasions.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Just because you don't do things the same as someone (or even everyone else) doesn't mean you are wrong.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

It sounds like a Russian style knitting. I am knitting this way and it goes faster and easier. Only when I have to knit in rounds that I have to change to continental style. So whatever works for you continue doing it.


----------



## Rags (Mar 25, 2015)

Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

You are doing fine the way you do it gives a slight twisted stitch.if you are happy how you knit do not worry about anyone else


----------



## Rucia (Mar 4, 2015)

I was teach that way to knit, and I do not think it's wrong. Now I can do both ways right needle into the back of the loop on the left needle, and the back. Keep knitting the way it's confortable for you..... Knitting should be a relaxing thing to do....


----------



## dragonflytoo (Jan 10, 2015)

I, too, knit with the needle through the back loop - and also purl through the back loop. The difference there is where the yarn is, in front of the needle or in back of the needle. I have yet to meet anybody who knits like I do - except my mom and grandmother, who taught me! Requires some adjustment when doing some of the fancier stitches, but everything works out in the end. As long as it looks like knitting, it probably IS knitting!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

My sister did it this way. The stitches appear twisted but the item is wearable and useable. Try it both ways and see what you prefer. There are dozens of RIGHT ways to do most things in knitting and very few WRONG ways.


----------



## LRB (Jun 3, 2016)

If you like the way it looks it is fine. The only time it may make a difference is if you are going to felt the finished project. The shape of the piece will be lopsided since the stitches slant in a different direction and it will make the project slant in that direction. I hope I made myself clear, I learned from experience.


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

Sewsyourmom 51 said:


> There is no wrong way to knit! I also knit that way on flat projects. The way I do a purl stitch causes the orientation of my reverse side knit stitches to be back leg forward (is how I think of them). This style of knitting is called continental combined I think, I picked that up here on KP! If I'm working in the round I knit into the front leg. I think of it as the way of least resistance since that is the easiest way. If this is the way you form your knits and purls then I think you deserve a big ????! For years I avoided stockinet stitch (knit every row when working flat) because it was harder to get the needle into the back leg until I figured out to use the front or leading leg! In my opinion the continental purl stitch looks very awkward the way it is usually shown. I always recommend Continental Combined since almost everything is available on YouTube! Keep on knitting I learned when I was 10, that was 55 years ago now! I can't believe it actually!


Knitting every row flat is garter stitch. Knitting every row in the round produces stockinette.


----------



## Hollea (Jan 13, 2013)

I knit exactly the same way except mirror image of yours as I am left handed so the left needle goes in the back of the right needle stitch and I have been knitting for 52 years now. I learned from a learn to knit, crochet, tat and embroider book and I just reversed what the hands are doing. So it was the correct way to do it 52 years ago so I just kept going and you should too. Knit on.


----------



## brendakbb (Jan 27, 2011)

When I do 1x1 rib on socks, I knit into the back of each knit stitch, and purl the regualr way. This gives the knit stitch a twisted look.


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

I was knitting exactly like that and one time my grandmother was visiting and noticed my current knitting project. She asked what stitch I was using so I showed her and she then showed me her way. She said mine was pretty and it didn't make any difference, but after that project I switched and have been knitting through the front of the stitch ever since. At this point after 40 years I wouldn't change. I was only in my mid 20's at the time and that was over 50 years ago.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Rags said:


> First, I need to explain that even after 40 years I still think of myself as a beginner! I knit all the time, but only simple projects. After reading recent postings on this site I think I may have been knitting incorrectly all these years. I knit by inserting the right hand needle into the back of the loop on the left needle, not the front. The finished projects look pretty good to me but I need to clarify, do I really know how to knit??? Regardless, I'm a happy knitter!!


That's how I used to knit until I started classes and found by inserting in the front leg it was easier to knit.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

Hollea said:


> I knit exactly the same way except mirror image of yours as I am left handed so the left needle goes in the back of the right needle stitch and I have been knitting for 52 years now. I learned from a learn to knit, crochet, tat and embroider book and I just reversed what the hands are doing. So it was the correct way to do it 52 years ago so I just kept going and you should too. Knit on.


Which book??? I have the small green booklet from Coats & Clark that I taught myself to knit and tat from. I already knew how to crochet and embroider. It cost 35 cents.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Rags said:


> First, I need to explain that even after 40 years I still think of myself as a beginner! I knit all the time, but only simple projects. After reading recent postings on this site I think I may have been knitting incorrectly all these years. I knit by inserting the right hand needle into the back of the loop on the left needle, not the front. The finished projects look pretty good to me but I need to clarify, do I really know how to knit??? Regardless, I'm a happy knitter!!


When knitting flat items...I always knit into the back leg..it is also the Leading leg. This is because I am a Combined Continental knitter. If you knit into the leading leg...it really does not matter if it is in front or in back. (leading leg is the one closest to your working or right hand needle) 
If your leading leg is to the front ... you knit into that side of the leg for an UNTWISTED stitch. If your leading leg is to the back, you knit into that side for an Untwisted stitch.


----------



## lajames56 (Aug 13, 2013)

I always knit through the back of loop when ribbing and through the front when doing stocking stitch. I also crochet by holding the hook as if I'm knitting. I just find it easier that way. We're all different and there is no right and wrong as long as the items we have made look okay. Liz


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

There is no wrong way to knit.


----------



## Rags (Mar 25, 2015)

A big thanks to everyone!


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I wanted to learn the continental way of knitting and signed up for a class at AC More. The lady that was teaching the class was from Russia and she taught you to knit in the back of the stitch. What ever works for you is right as long as you are happy with the results.


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

been knitting that way for over 40 years and just found out that i too knit the wrong way. always worked for me


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I think knitting is personal,too.I see many here that will change part of their pattern design, yarn, even stitches
to please themselves. Keep doing what works for you.


----------



## BMFleming (Jun 27, 2013)

I found that knitting one stitch that way and purling the next makes a pretty ribbing


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

I was originally taught to knit in the back of the stitch as a child, but changed many years later when my Church knitting group pointed out that my stitches looked twisted. I taught myself to knit in the front…and now, I do it both ways depending on what I think will work best…or how I feel.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Keep knitting the way you are comfortable with every one is different but if you're satisfied with the outcome then you're doing great


----------



## GeorgialCampbell (Jul 2, 2014)

Sarah Chana said:


> It doesn't matter.
> Front loop>stitch slants one way; back loop>stitch slants the other way. I've done one row of each to get a herringbone effect. :sm09:


Interesting, I'm going to try this!!

Georgia


----------



## cablegirl (Jun 5, 2016)

misslucille40 said:


> I think you're doing it right as long as it's consistent, and you like the way it looks. If you were doing front 3or 4 times, then back once or twice, then front again , and you got a wonky looking fabric, and you didn't mean to do it that way , well, that's different.


It would be a wacky design element if you did it that way on purpose, more abstract, not part of a pattern....just sayin' . I agree with most everyone, are you happy and you know it? Keep stitching!!


----------



## estaboca (Jan 31, 2011)

If you are knitting wrong then so am I. My mother taught me to knit when I was 6 and that is the way she taught me, thru the back loop. I'm now 72. I've read here on KP about other ways and have tried but always go back to the way I learned. So far I've had no complaints about the gifts I've given that it looks wrong. There is no wrong way. It is how comfortable you feel.


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

Don't see that it matters as long as you produce something you are pleased with.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

I like to cast off using that method I think it gives a neater edge


----------



## StaceyK (Aug 2, 2013)

I've told students that if you knit a stitch a certain way INTENTIONALLY, then it's not a mistake. Otherwise, if one is following a particular pattern and the pattern doesn't look as intended and they don't know why, then it's a 'mistake'.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't think there is a wrong way as long as you are consistent. Mom taught me to knit in the front of the stitch, but that doesn't mean it is that way or no way. You are still getting a pretty finished project I am sure. I just have fun with my knitting. I am learning new things all the time and I just enjoy the journey. Knitting and crochet are my way of relaxing so I don't stress myself out about it. That being said, I am always open to "try new tricks". Glad you posted so you can feel better about your work.


----------



## Rags (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for the support!


----------



## AMadknitter (Apr 21, 2013)

I have been knitting for nearly fifty years. I frequently take classes to learn new things and enjoy doing so. Some I keep and incorporate into my knitting style, some I don't. I did have a teacher tell me once that I really didn't know how to knit. I laughed to myself as I thought of all the sweaters, afghans, layettes, etc I had completed over the years. I wonder what I did. No matter, I enjoy it whatever it is called. I use two needles, or more, or circulars, lots and lots of different yarns and create works of art. Call it what you may, as long as you enjoy it!


----------



## Knitting Gill (Dec 28, 2012)

A forum like this is great for reassuring lone knitters who don't have much face to face contact with fellow knitters that they're doing just fine. 

I've also learned from various forums I've been on that mistakes are ok too - yiou just call them design features lol.

Gill


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

christine flo said:


> You are doing fine the way you do it gives a slight twisted stitch.if you are happy how you knit do not worry about anyone else


 With Stockinette stitch... It all depends on the way that the purl stitch is made just where that leading leg of the stitch to be knit on the row following a purl row... When working the purl row in the English, Throw, or standard Continental ... when turning the project to be knit...the leading leg of the stitches will be oriented towards the front of the needle... and that leading leg should be worked to produce a untwisted stitch.
HOWEVER... if working with the Combined Continental method to work the purl row... when the work is turned the leading leg of the stitch to be kniti is oriented towards the back of the needle... and the knit stitch should be worked into that leading (back) leg.

In the Combined Continental method...the purl stitch is "picked"..... and NOT wrapped around the needle as is done in most other methods of knitting. This is what causes a different orientation of the stitch on the needle.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

As long as you're consistent, it doesn't matter.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

One of the best things about knitting is how many "right" ways there are to do it. If you like your finished product, keep on doing what you're doing!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I always knit into the front of the stitch. I have been knitting for over 60 years and I am still learning new stuff.


----------



## South Texas Linda (May 9, 2016)

Oh, I've finally found someone else who knits like me. Your description mirrors my knitting style. I was actually told by a knitting "expert" that I knit wrong, yet my end products look just like the picture and are received well by recipients. But, as a result, I still get intimidated by knitters who throw their yarn and had someone teach them. I started crocheting at 4 when my aunt taught me. When I was 10, I wanted to knit so she bought needles, yarn ( I only crocheted dailies with thread) and a tiny booklet since she didn't know. I taught myself and then taught her. So, I knit like I crochet. But, after 52 years of knitting "wrong", I am ok with that fact. But, I still feel that I have more to learn so I'm glad I found this "home".


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

I also do counted cross stitch, and I do my crosses in the opposite direction of everyone else. No one notices, and the projects look beautiful. As long as one is consistent, I don't think it really matters. Knit on!!


----------



## Profet (Oct 30, 2014)

There are many Youtube videos on how to knit. Find one and see if your stitches look like the ones on the video. Check out Eastern European knitting, as in that style, you do go through the back loop. Maybe that's how you're knitting.


----------



## franknitter3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Knitting through the back loop was how I learned as well, from a Learning to Knit booklet back in the 60s. I only knitted two hats, for my young sons and nothing after that until the fall of 2014. When I joined the group at the church the lady who was leading it said it had a twisted stitch but not to worry, it was my style. After knitting three hats for g-grands and starting a lap blanket, I decided to do it the way another, more recent book, showed and found there is a difference, though not "wrong." I practiced the new way and that's the way I do it now. In my humble (BTW, I live in Humble, Texas  ) as long as the stitches are even and neat, unless there is a reason for them not to be, it doesn't matter. I use the English method and she uses the continental (which I want to learn, just because).


----------



## KnittersSerendipity (Jul 31, 2016)

There are many different ways to knit and get the same result. Sit in a room with a group of knitters and you will notice subtle differences beyond who is knitting English and who is knitting Continental. I knit Continental in a way very close to Russian style known as picking. My straight Knit stitch approach is different than when knitting in the round. I think we tend to do what comes naturally and ergonomicly to us. Keep on with what you are doing, after 40 years, you are not a beginner!


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

To each their own, not every one dances to the same tune. If you like it and are happy that is what matters the most.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

It's sticks and string, and if you are happy with the result, that's all that matters. Knitting through the back of the loop produces a more structured fabric; you would get a softer fabric if you knitted through the front leg so you might want to try that sometime.


----------



## Rags (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for the feedback!


----------



## NOLAgirl (Aug 2, 2016)

This is my first time responding, though I have read posts for several years. Your post really struck a chord with me.

I first learned to knit when I was about 8, and returned to knitting intermittently over the years, so I basically worked off what I remembered, rather than anyone guiding me. I always knit into the back of the stitches, but found the stitches tight when I purled back, couldn't figure out the problem. (Lots of stockinette.) 

When in my early 30s, I was working on a teddy bear for my daughter over lunch break one day, and a colleague commented that mine was the strangest knitting she'd ever seen. It was very upsetting to me, and I studied the books and realized that knitting into front gave me an easier gauge, and I've done it like that ever since.

Of course, I assumed I was totally wrong because I am from the Deep South of the US and no one I knew knitted, so I was on my own. Then I lived in Northern Ireland and everyone had knit since they were babies. So my inferiority complex kicked in, and for almost 30 years, this has been my secret story. 

Wow, someone else did the same thing, but this forum is so supporting!


----------



## Rags (Mar 25, 2015)

Good to hear! Hope you continue to knit and enjoy!!


----------



## RubyRH (Feb 20, 2013)

the best book I have bought was "the all new teach yourself to knit" by Evie Rosen. I had made a child's sweater but something just didn't look right. went to yarn shop and person there said "well it is uniform, and looks fine."

got this book, and saw what I had done. I made all my stitches with the twisted stitch, not regular the knit stitch.

this book can still be bought. used. I have gotten it for my sister.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

Evie Rosen - I'm not familiar with this book but I got to know her in the mid-80s. A wonderful, warm, generous designer who dedicated a good portion of her life to Knitting. http://www.warmupamerica.org/Evie-Rosen
I have several of her (Leisure Arts?) signed booklets of traditional sweater designs in the range of whole family sizes.
BTW, the book is available for a few $$ on Amazon; I just got one!


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

Rags said:


> First, I need to explain that even after 40 years I still think of myself as a beginner! I knit all the time, but only simple projects. After reading recent postings on this site I think I may have been knitting incorrectly all these years. I knit by inserting the right hand needle into the back of the loop on the left needle, not the front. The finished projects look pretty good to me but I need to clarify, do I really know how to knit??? Regardless, I'm a happy knitter!!


I would try to knit in the front of the loop rather than through the back of the loop as your standard knit stitch. This way when you try to expand your knitting techniques and your pattern calls for "ktbl" knit through back of loop which creates a twisted stitch makes a different look for a reason in that spot in your knitting. So you know how to knit by making loops but by doing the standard knit stitch you can follow a pattern with a design using a different method in specific spots makes a specific design. Sometimes you knit a purl stitch on the knit side to create a pattern (like a leaf or something).

The knit stitch has a specific look and feel to it. It is softer and smoother looking. The back of the knit stitch is a purl stitch with a bump to it and it "feels" rougher and looks different. Doing a twisted purl stitch on the wrong side or on the next row after you do a twisted stitch has got to feel awkward.

So give it a shot and start doing the knit stitch the standard way and look for a pattern with a design on it.


----------



## Rags (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------

